# 93228 ECATs and "report" required



## Belinda Frisch (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone have information on whether or not it is appropriate to bill 93228for ECATs if the physician does not do a report? The report comes from the company and is reviewed by the physician and signed off on. Is this enough? References would be great! Thanks.


----------



## agott (May 6, 2010)

Last week I attended a McVey Cardiology Coding and Reimbursement seminar and the seminar speaker Rhonda Granja stated that 93228 (cardionet/Lifewatch) clearly stated that it was for the review AND interp.  even if the provider is writing their interp on the report and signing it and only can be reported once per 30 days.  Hope that helps a little.

Autumn CPC


----------

